# inetd or rc, rc.conf ?



## mikey777 (May 21, 2020)

The more I learn re FreeBSD the more I'm confused, or maybe, what I know and don't know keep changing...maybe that's good.
Does EVERY script in etc/rc.d/ run automatically ?
Or only those listed in etc/rc.conf with "YES" ?
Why can't I turn etc/rc.d/motd OFF so it won't keep modifying /etc/motd with a "NO" in rc.conf ? Seems rc.conf doesn't really have control.
BTW, does everything in /boot/ run automatically by init ?
The man pages are really confusing to me as many of them state that "there are no user variables in this file" but then my system doesnt' even have the files that are supposed to be editted, like etc/default/rc (I forgot the rest...) don't even exist.
Confusing at best.


----------



## Phishfry (May 21, 2020)

In /etc/rc.conf add this:
update_motd="NO"


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 21, 2020)

Can the default be predicted in absence of a dedicated NO/YES line in rc.conf , i.e. will it run or not on boot ?


----------



## mark_j (May 21, 2020)

Alain De Vos said:


> Can the default be predicted in absence of a dedicated NO/YES line in rc.conf , i.e. will it run or not on boot ?


Yes, /etc/defaults/rc.conf, where *update_motd="YES"* is set.


----------



## mikey777 (May 22, 2020)

Thx, I will add that.


----------



## Datapanic (May 22, 2020)

Part of my FreeBSD setup is to `mv /etc/motd /etc/motd.orig`  No more MOTD after that.


----------

